# MP Review Classes



## niwde (Aug 3, 2012)

Do Anyone take MP Review class in Costa Mesa, CA? I am planning to take it there.

Any feedback from you guys?

Thanks...


----------



## niwde (Aug 5, 2012)

NOBODY?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 6, 2012)

Link?


----------



## niwde (Aug 6, 2012)

* Hi **ptatohed**,*

Here is the link below..

http://www.civilreview.com/pecivil

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 6, 2012)

niwde said:


> * Hi **ptatohed**,*
> 
> Here is the link below..
> 
> ...


Thanks niwde. Ah, yes, the Orange County review class. I didn't take this review class but, coincidentally, I had Dr. Forman and Dr. Badriyha as professors in college (SDSU) and Mr. Drake as the Structural and Seismic teacher for the Cal-Poly Pomona Review class I took back in '07 ( http://www.csupomona.edu/~ce/Review/Index.html ). Good instructors.

You might want to do a search on this forum to read a review about this review course from those who have taken it.

In quickly looking at the MP Review schedule, it looks ok but it seems that a full day on Environmental is a waste. Also, it doesn't look like they break up the AM from PM topics so if you are taking, say, geotech, you might need to needlessly sit through all of the Structural PM material in which you won't be tested.

Anyway, good luck!


----------

